# Keeping shrimp safe...?



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

So, I've got a 29 gallon biocube that I'm planting and getting ready to introduce some shrimp into (gonna likely try my hand at Cherry red to see if I can be successful there). My question is, what can I place in front of the grates that draws the water to the back of the tank (where heater/filter/pump is) to keep weee shrimp from being drawn back there?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

hoody123 said:


> So, I've got a 29 gallon biocube that I'm planting and getting ready to introduce some shrimp into (gonna likely try my hand at Cherry red to see if I can be successful there). My question is, what can I place in front of the grates that draws the water to the back of the tank (where heater/filter/pump is) to keep weee shrimp from being drawn back there?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


Cut a piece of filter foam just a little bigger than the space, stick it in tight. I do this in my Fluval Spec that has a similar water intake grate.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

sponge foam works nicely. You can buy large squares and cut as needed.


----------

